
Ask HN: So what's going on with Bird and Lime? - microdrum
Are they dead? Haven&#x27;t heard anything major in months from these companies.
======
mdorazio
They've effectively saturated a lot of the "easier" markets (those with a
solid fit of weather, demographics, and city policies), started withdrawing
from some of the harder/less-profitable ones, and are trying to reach better
profitability metrics before another big round or IPO. Meanwhile, as
stephencoyner pointed out, they're both testing various models/deals/plans and
in Bird's case different vehicle types to try and increase ARPU and retention.

They're both very much alive, but not as shiny as they were a year ago now
that market realities have caught up and investors are a bit more wary
following Uber's failure to meet IPO expectations and WeWork's debacle.

------
stephencoyner
Seems like they're still throwing stuff at the wall to see what sticks...

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/25/21152362/bird-pay-
cashles...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/25/21152362/bird-pay-cashless-
payments-scooter-app)

